# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Δεν λειτουργεί το άγγιγμα στην οθόνη του Samsung S4

## panpanta

Γεία σας και καλή χρονιά.

Λίγο πριν βγεί το 13 το κίνητό βράχηκε με λίγο χυμό...  :Crying: 
Το στέγνωσα όσο μπορούσα και από τότε δεν λειτουργεί το άγγιγμα στην οθόνη.
Το τηλέφωνο ανάβει κανονικά, τα κουμπιά επίσης αλλά όταν αγγίζω την οθόνη δεν κάνει τίποτα.

Καμιά συμβουλή στο τι να κάνω μπας και το σώσω έχουμε ?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## rep

ενας τροπος υπαρχει.να το πας σε ενα service να το δουν. μαλλον οχι στο επίσημο τις samsung γιατι θα δουν το αυτοκόλλητο ασφαλείας κόκκινο και θα σουν κανα 250 αρι.σε αρκετα service , υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με μερακι που θα ανοιξουν θα καθαρισουν προσεκτικα την συσκευη σου και μπορει να δουλεψει.

----------


## windmill82

Eγω θα σου προτεινα κατι λιγο διαφορετικο απο τον Χρυσοστομο. Πανε το πρωτα σε εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις ωστε εκει να εκτιμησουν το κοστος της επισκευης και ζητησε τους να σου πουν αν μετα την επισκευη θα συνεχιζει η διετης εγγυηση! Αν σου πουνε πολλα λεφτα ή δεν σου δινουν μελλοντικη εγγυηση τοτε θα πληρωσεις ενα συμβολικο ποσο για τον ελεγχο και επειτα δωστο οπουδηποτε αλλου. Εμπειρικα παντως η αλλαγη οθονης (το ανταλλακτικο συμπεριλαμβανει και την αφη) ειναι 180 - 200ε.

----------


## panpanta

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Εάν είαναι για τόσα χρήματα άστο καλύτερα... θα το ανοίξω μόνος μου και ότι γίνει... με ~250€ παίρνω ολοκαίνουριο το S3

Ευχαριτώ για τον χρόνο σας !!!

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου το προβλημα ειναι δυστυχως στο touch..
ενημερωτικα στο κινητο σου το touch ειναι κολλημενο με την οθονη γιαυτο οι τιμες που θα ακουσεις θα ειναι πολυ υψηλες....
μπορω να στο επισκευασω με ενα πολυ μικρο κοστος αποκολωντας την οθονη και βαζωντας καινουργιο touch....
με εκτιμηση

----------


## windmill82

Φιλε Σοφιανε η αφη δεν μπορει να ξεκολλησει και να αντικατασταθει χωριστα. Και εστω κι αν θεωρησουμε οτι μπορεις να την ξεκολλησεις , τι ανταλλακτικο βαζεις? Κατι ιμιτασιον? Και λειτουργει μετα???

----------


## qazwsx

> Φιλε Σοφιανε η αφη δεν μπορει να ξεκολλησει και να αντικατασταθει χωριστα. Και εστω κι αν θεωρησουμε οτι μπορεις να την ξεκολλησεις , τι ανταλλακτικο βαζεις? Κατι ιμιτασιον? Και λειτουργει μετα???


Μπορει φιλε μου windmill82 με την καταλληλη εμπειρια και τα καταλληλα εργαλεια...
τοποθετητε σε ειδικη θερμαντικη πλακα και με τον καταλληλο τροπο γινεται η αποκοληση..
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!Αν δεν γνωριζει ο φιλος να μην το κανει γιατι 1000% θα σπασει την οθονη απο μεσα..
Βαζω γνησιο touch η ακομα και ημιτασιον με ειδικη διαφανεις κολλα μετα ωστε να μην υπαρχει κενο μεταξυ οθονης και touch και ναι φυσικα δουλευει σωστα..
με εκτιμηση

----------

